# Pineapple Head - True contactless Continuous Dimming



## PEU (Oct 6, 2006)

*UPDATE 4/19/2007*

Well, I think I accomplished something that was never implemented in a flashlight: *true contactless continuous dimming*.

Here is a short video that demonstrates it, what you see there is a 5mm led for brightness reference, and the contactless selector ring, this ring and the base that holds it are the same size as the body of the pineapple head.

The video (1.5mb divx file)

At the end of the video I remove the selector ring so you can clearly see that I made no tricks 

*UPDATE 2/7/2007*

Here are some pictures of the 3D prototypes, they are still in the USA, I should receive them by the end of this month:























this one shows the ring upside down just to show how it would look, to be clear what you see at the bottom of the body+ring goes in the top and the porta reflector threads there.





Parts fit as expected. Im happy 

*UPDATE 1/18/2007:*

Here are some pictures of an updated look design:










And let me introduce my idea of a versatile system:






You can use the selector engine with any porta-reflector I develop in the future, this ads freedom regarding new led and or reflectors.

For the McR27L I will use a Cree XR-E and for the McR38 a Seoul P4.


*UPDATE 1/13/2007*










Im fine tuning the innards, and then I will work on finetuning the looks.


*UPDATE 1-10-2007*

Here is the first public rendering, please keep in mind that this is still early in the development stage and this picture only shows the selector and by transparency the unit guts.






What you see in the picture is the knurled selector ring wich obviously needs a little more styling  the light engine in orange with the ring of hall sensors. The reflector part is not modelled yet, but as I said before, it will use a McR27L reflector. The green part is the magnet.

All parts are new design, this means the LE is different from the ones you know or have, one thing I can say now, its design allows ANY led to be used regardless of its focal point, slug height or dome shape.

More to come as time allows, I just wanted to post this so you all know that I'm working on this.


*ORIGINAL POST*
As I promised in the pineapple body thread here is the technology preview of the upcoming pineapple head.

The head will sport a selector ring like the one used in the Surefire U2, at this moment it has 4 settings: Low/Med/High/Strobo but I may end up adding a 5th function

The head will use the highly acclaimed McR 27L reflector and a premium U-Bin Lux3 led

Since Im one man show, I decided that in its first encarnation, the driver will use a LDO for current regulation but no step-up/down functions, meaning it will be powered by rechargeable li-ions.

In its second incarnation a buck/boost driver will be added in the ecuation allowing the head to be used with a broader range of power options: 1 or 2 lithium primaries or one rechargeable li-ion

This driver is controlled by a microcontroller and levels are managed via PWM.

The on/off will be handled be a McClicky (mechanism, body will be custom made by me and its e-series compatible) in the tailcap, so you can use any level you want momentarilly or constantly.

I created a small video that shows the prototype selector in action, you can see there the 3 levels and the strobo, the low level is so dim that is difficult to catch it on video, but trust me, its there between strobo and med 


As I said many times, last time a few lines above , Im a one man show, so please don't put pressure on me for release dates, I first need to finish the pineapple bodies run, after that my focus will be on this head.


Without further ado: 
the video (divx 2mb) 
Now also hosted in Youtube 


I hope you all like it


Pablo


----------



## aosty (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

:wow:


----------



## carrot (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

One word... sweet.


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

just to warm up...


----------



## karlthev (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Oh well, there goes next year's vacation!! Great stuff here!!!


Karl


----------



## Nell (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Must not get excited, must not get excited. 
Are you kidding, the bodies are being machined, and the heads are in development and I am already looking forward to the second version head. Trouble in brewing in Argentina. I like it.


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

:goodjob: 

I need one pineapple head in black and one in HA for my pinneapple bodies.


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

I'm in for one when they're available!


----------



## dirkp (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

looks cool . i would take them


----------



## Norm (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

I'm in for one black please Pablo.
Cheers Norm


----------



## Topper (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

I can't see the video  
I have no doubt it is great but I can't veiw it.
Can I pay for it/can I afford it??? what is the projected price on this.
Thanks
Topper


----------



## KevinL (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Wow, selector ring - that's impressive, nobody else has managed to pull it off! Very interested.


----------



## Norm (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*



Topper said:


> I can't see the video
> Topper



Try right clicking select save as, download to your desktop and try viewing it from there.
Norm


----------



## wquiles (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Super nitido!

Este projecto se ve muy interesante 

Estas usando un magneto, verdad?

Will


----------



## greenLED (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Brilliant, PEU, absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## PEU (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Yes it uses a magnet and some hall sensors, all controlled by a microprocessor. I have one pin left in the uC, I guess I will use it for battery monitoring so unprotected li-ions can be used also (overdischarge protection)

Thanks for the nice words 


Pablo


----------



## grift (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

WOW..........


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Still won't open for me...anyone have it in a different format?


----------



## PEU (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*



RemingtonBPD said:


> Still won't open for me...anyone have it in a different format?



you may need an Xvid or DivX codec, this one is free: http://www.divxcodecs.com/downloads/koepi-xvid/XviD-1.1.0-30122005.exe


Pablo


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

PEU,
I couldn't get the file to play or open either but even without the visual, it sounds great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Thanks for the decoder Peu, now I can see the video- great job as usual!
The thing about you is that you design and THEN BUILD these things- all my torches end up looking like a pile of wires after the proof-of-concept stage I lose interest- not good!
Just a quick question- if you use a single sensor, as you rotate the ring the magnet gets closer to the HESensor, can the sensor/microprocessor sense this slow change in the magnetic field and therefore give multiple levels, or is it an on/off phenomenon? Just a thought from a very amateur electronic type.....
Keep up the great work, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## PEU (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Don: I just uploaded the video to Youtube: Pineapple Head 

Right now is an on/off thing, but yes, it can be done using ratiometric linear sensors, they response varies with a magnetic field moving closer or away from them. The problem I encountered while using them is that the field needs to move perpendicular to the sensor face and if I place them in a ring fashion like I did (Im moving concentrical) they stop responding way before they reach the next sensor.

No problem you say, just add more sensors, well more sensors came at a price, besides their price , I need to use a bigger microcontroller, right now Im using a 8pins one. And we know space is not much inside a flashlight head...

There are a lot of ways of implementing variable brightness, the ones I tried worked, but taking them to the real world is a mechanical nightmare, I may try to make them in the future 

Remember that having a uC inside allows for a lot of variations, one for example I can provide the board with 3 power levels on request, or I can provide with 4 levels and not have the strobo function. 

Possibilities are endless


Pablo


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Thanks Peu- good luck translating this cool design to the real world!


----------



## Doug (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Sounds good, 3 levels+STROBE should be nice... how about 3 levels. strobe, and SOS ?

Wish I could see the video... I am at work, so I can'tinstall anything, and flash appears to not to be installed anymore.... how about a basic windows media file format :>?

Oh, and I guess I would have to purchase 4 heads, to go with the 4 bodies I have on order, eh ?


----------



## bombelman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

1 word: Stunning !!


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

WOW oo:
How long untill the primary version?  
bernie


----------



## Miciobigio (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

This is great , SF-U2 ( and Spy005 ) is the light i use more because of his variable output switch ( hope that will be also a 5W option ).

Radio chime here and start a waiting list please. 

I'm IN ( HA-Nat please ):rock:


----------



## Tritium (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*



blitzlicht65 said:


> :goodjob:
> 
> I need one pineapple head in black and one in HA for my pinneapple bodies.


 

Me too! Well one in black anyway.

Thurmond


----------



## Illum (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

i wonder if theres copyright patent issues between your amazing creations and Surefires ingenius group of blokes who engineered the design of the L6 porky in the first place....



carrot said:


> One word... sweet.



I cant disagree with carrot....sweet, Im at a loss for words to describe these pineapples:goodjob::naughty::rock::wow: :kewlpics:


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

i really can't wait for this... Such a good idea


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

This thread reminds me of track 6 of this album.

And of course, I'm in for one of whatever you come up with.


----------



## EricMack (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*


----------



## jch79 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

 :wave:


----------



## PEU (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

:wave: :nana:


----------



## Radio (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

:twothumbs :thumbsup:  :bow:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

:thinking:  :twothumbs


----------



## jch79 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Ha ha ha... never would I have thought that I'd laugh out loud at a bunch of little smiley faces. 

So, Pablo, now that those bodies are complete & shipping (and I'm sure you have nothing else to do), how's the head coming?

Thanks jokers-
john


----------



## PEU (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*



jch79 said:


> Ha ha ha... never would I have thought that I'd laugh out loud at a bunch of little smiley faces.
> 
> So, Pablo, now that those bodies are complete & shipping (and I'm sure you have nothing else to do), how's the head coming?
> 
> ...



 

Shipping its only beginning... you don't have an idea on how tedious the logistics process is, but Im advancing, slowly but advancing nevertheless 


Pablo


----------



## jch79 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*



PEU said:


> Shipping its only beginning... you don't have an idea on how tedious the logistics process is, but Im advancing, slowly but advancing nevertheless


I was only picking on you Pablo! I am just excited to get the body, and that got me thinking about the head... 
I certainly didn't mean to sound pushy!


----------



## beefy6969 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

A CREE XR-E is a must for this head. 

The masterpiece pineaple head needs a matching brain with it!
Can someone design such a thing! Hurry!


----------



## karlthev (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Well, for some reason, I missed the video---DUH!!! I did see it now however and, after having gotten the TiPi, I can't wait to get the the entire ensamble--"the rest of the story"! Very noce work Pablo, very nice work!!



Karl


----------



## GHEN (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Pablo,

2 questions:

1) I am kind of new to the technology of flashlights. Are you designing this head to run off of 2 123 batteries? Your first post here made it sound like the first version of the head would take rechargeables. Please forgive my ignorance.

2) Will the head you are designing have a cnenellated bezel for defensive purposes like the light that inspired it? If so will it be available in stainless...love that stuff.

Thanks,

GHEN


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Pablo, will the first verison be upgradeable when the second is released?

As for my opinion on the strike bezel, Nine Inch Nails might be okay in some ears, but not in my pocket. Maybe an agressive bezel accessory would be nice, but I'd like to be able to carry it without inadvertently air conditioning my pants with holes, or worse, eliminating any need for said air conditioning.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

 How did I miss this thread ? !!

Very nice Pablo !!! Could I reserve you a complete pineapple, HEad + Body + tail cap, all in TI  

I didn't order a TI body, because I didn't know that you'll make head and tail for it, so... I hope you'll sell complete light soon 

Great work


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Please make it regulated for 2x123 with a Cree ...


----------



## EricMack (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*



Kiessling said:


> Please make it regulated for 2x123 with a Cree ...


 
Ditto what the Grim Reaper said... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trashman (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

I was able to resist the Pineapple body, but now it looks like I may be forced to buy them both. I think I can still resist, though; that is, unless there'll be a premium hard driven cree in them thar heads! (hint, hint)


----------



## Death's Head (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

What kind of material are we looking at. Ti and Al as well?


----------



## leadfoot (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Pheew, long time since visiting in the UG

Love the Pineapple

Are you going to offer completed lights?

Or do we need to buy the parts as you complete each piece?

Keep up the good work, Leadfoot


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

I'll take one in black, one in gold, and one in nat and one in Ti


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

And for me one in black, one in natural and one in red 

Greetings.


----------



## PEU (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

I started working on the electronics for the head 


Pablo


----------



## London Lad (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

 :goodjob:


----------



## UKSFighter (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Very nice Pablo, you definitely amaze me!


----------



## ianb (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

 

Ian


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Peu,

Great job of machine work and electronics combined.

However why did you decide to make the mode switching mechanical ( have to move selector ring or head) when the mode selection can be so easily handled by the uC chip? Flupic and Georges80's drivers do it this simple way. 
I am sure you have a very good reason and would like to know what it is.
I can understand the challenge to make a one off, but production....???


----------



## PEU (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Hi David,

It's a real challenge let me tell you, im still fighting and losing with CAD models, but I think Im on the right design path.

I know there are other boards available, like the twist solution invented by DJPark or the boards by George, but they don't give the degree of usability Im looking.

Keep in mind that if you want to select levels or do something uC related on a E series compatible flashlight you need to do everything at the head, since there is no wires to the end of tube switch.

My main problem at this moment is finding a decent mechanical solution for the selector ring that is not super expensive, I mean, it needs to be done on a CNC lathe without the need of a VMC or live tools.

The software is ready, the circuit is ready, the PCB needs to be done.

It just a matter of time and lots of work


Pablo


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*



PEU said:


> .
> 
> Keep in mind that if you want to select levels or do something uC related on a E series compatible flashlight you need to do everything at the head, since there is no wires to the end of tube switch.



Good point.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Loves it! 

--neg


----------



## PEU (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head, first renderings*

*UPDATE 1-10-2007*

Here is the first public rendering, please keep in mind that this is still early in the development stage and this picture only shows the selector and by transparency the unit guts.







What you see in the picture is the knurled selector ring wich obviously needs a little more styling  the light engine in orange with the ring of hall sensors. The reflector part is not modelled yet, but as I said before, it will use a McR27L reflector. The green part is the magnet.

All parts are new design, this means the LE is different from the ones you know or have, one thing I can say now, its design allows ANY led to be used regardless of its focal point, slug height or dome shape.

More to come as time allows, I just wanted to post this so you all know that I'm working on this.


Pablo


----------



## EricMack (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Cool, Peu.


----------



## Nebula (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Pablo - Very nice work! I look forward to more updates. Kirk


----------



## leadfoot (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head - First early renderings*

Paypal ready

Leadfoot


----------



## PEU (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head - More renders*

*UPDATE 1/13/2007*











Im fine tuning the innards, and then I will work on finetuning the looks.

Hope you all like it


Pablo


----------



## karlthev (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head - First early renderings*

Nice work!



Karl


----------



## cnjl3 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head - First early renderings*

Looks pretty good. The only thing missing is the 'clip' -- any
chance of putting a clip onto the head much like the E2W?


----------



## bombelman (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head - First early renderings*

My opinion, the narower the switch ring, the better.
For my, I would be satisfied with a ring, if it were only 5mm...
Knurling is fine, but with this width, it will change your preference
when you don't want it...

Just my 2cts...


----------



## PEU (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head - First early renderings*

I think I finished the mechanic part today, so I asked a quote at a local rapid prototyping company, if they don't quote too high I should have some "touchable models" in the very near future.

Its the first time I try this aproach for designing stuff, I really want to use their services.

Its fascinating what you can do with these machines

Pablo


----------



## rscanady (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head - First early renderings*

Those printers are awesome! I had heard something a while back about it but never seen anything concrete, that is just phenomenal.

Now to get a quote and get one for my house! hahaha


Ryan


----------



## PEU (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head - First early renderings*

*UPDATE 1/18/2007:*

Here are some pictures of an updated look design:










And let me introduce my idea of a versatile system:






You can use the selector engine with any porta-reflector I develop in the future, this ads freedom regarding new led and or reflectors.

For the McR27L I will use a Cree XR-E and for the McR38 a Seoul P4.

Hope you all like them.


Pablo


----------



## Anglepoise (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Pablo,
I have been following all this with great interest due to the complexity of the machining, designing etc.

Is the switch somehow incorporated into the head, or do you have a clicky in the tail cap.

Or something else???


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Nice work....Hope to be able to see a finished product.
Great overall design!


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Pablo,

Very nice progress. I like the 27L head myself in terms of pure aesthetics.

I'm assuming the 3D printers you linked use stereo lithogrophy to laser-cure resin. I've had parts prototyped with that method years ago and it's amazing. Back then the parts would be brittle and fragile but great for physical evaluation.


----------



## PEU (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

The head only select levels/functions, for turning the unit off you just use the tailcap available on all E-Series flashlights. 
At this point my idea is to have 4 levels+Strobo but this can be changed in the future.

My plan is to use a McClicky when I design the tailcap.


Forgot to post in the last update, I received the quote for the rapid prototyping and it was too high, so I searched the web and found a shop in the USA that charges about 1/4, it will take some more days to be here but its worth the wait money wise.


Pablo


----------



## Nell (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

I like the looks of the McR38 especially when it is standing up. Though the smaller head looks cleaner. It may come down to the performance of the Crees and the P4 with it's respective reflector.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*



> You can use the selector engine with any porta-reflector I develop in the future, this ads freedom regarding new led and or reflectors.
> 
> For the McR27L I will use a Cree XR-E and for the McR38 a Seoul P4.
> 
> ...



Hi Pablo

How is the availability for the McR38 reflector? Do you have a stock of them already?

David


----------



## PEU (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*



dmdrewitt said:


> Hi Pablo
> 
> How is the availability for the McR38 reflector? Do you have a stock of them already?
> 
> David



Yes, I do have 2 units for testing purposes. If a run is made using these I will contact Don for a bulk purchase, don't worry.


Pablo


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

I think the Seoul P4 is a better partner for the McR-27L, too. Makes a very nice beam, just like the McLuxIII-27LT. 

For the Cree it would be the McR-19XR ... and there I get a mad idea ... because the McR-19XR leaves room around the reflector in the head for some 3mm LEDs for a secondary flood beam that could be selected with the dial, too   ?

AND ... while I am at it ... what about a battery indicator option?  

bernie


----------



## bombelman (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Pablo, looking very good. I like the idea also for interachangeable heads, neat !
Selector ring looks cool also... Will it have an O-ring to increase/decrease friction ?

I see you have a bezel ring in your rendering for the 27mm LT head, would really like to see a nice bezel on the 38mm head 

Keep those nice renderings coming !!

p.s. This head is not bad at all, but since you can do nice renderings,
maybe you could do some with milling/flutes in the head etc ?

Cheers !


----------



## PEU (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Bernie...  I trust you on the Seoul since I dont have one yet, but since there is still some time until the project is finished, this can be left open for now, I guess the McR27L for cree or for seoul are about the same size.

I try to adhere to the KISS principle, so no extra leds or battery sensors at least in the near future. And believe me, the innards aren't simple at all, at least to manufacture 

Bombelman: I added the bezel there because is the same size as the aleph1 and I have the CAD models ready, it will be an optional item for both heads, I don't want the pineapple head to cost a fortune.

Also regarding flutes or more cosmetic details, i will think of them after I know how much they cost. One of my design goals is to be able to make the parts lathe only, milling implies more operations, and more operations imply more $$$ 

Design wise, the heads try to match the pineapple body. The beauty is in the body, the inteligence/technology is at the head 


Pablo


----------



## Nebula (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Pablo - I like the renderings and your proposal. I look forward to more updates on the heads, and a peek at the planned tail cap. 

A quick Q on the selector ring design - what if you added grooves matching the grooves in the Pi body and head while keeping the indent grooves as shown. This would give the selector ring enough "feel" to find (and use) it without looking, while keeping the flow of the circular grooves moving from head to body? Thanks. 

Kirk


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

I agree with Bernie. I believe the Seoul P4 will be more ideal for the 27L head.

Great work, Pablo!


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## karlthev (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

OK, I'm ready!!


Karl


----------



## Manzerick (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

i'm pumped this has the SSC + cree!!!

can't wait!!!


----------



## Sable (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Hey! Cool! I wonder how I missed this thread for so long...

Well, to throw in my .02 cents, I'm a big fan of the "straight" head. I'm pretty seriously jazzed about this now - I love projects like this. 

Excellent work, PEU - keep it up.


----------



## leadfoot (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Quote 

"Also regarding flutes or more cosmetic details, i will think of them after I know how much they cost. One of my design goals is to be able to make the parts lathe only, milling implies more operations, and more operations imply more $$$"

Pablo

Hope the milling time doesn't cost too much. Am hoping for a continuation of the pineapple theme on the head and tail piece. I guess I want a long tall pineapple.

Leadfoot


----------



## coyote (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

beautiful, but i agree with leadfoot that "a continuation of the pineapple theme on the head and tail piece" would make it even better!!!!!


----------



## luigi (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Pablo:
This looks super-super-super-duper
I guess I will be one of the first CPFrs to handle the prototype when available 

Luigi


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*



coyote said:


> beautiful, but i agree with leadfoot that "a continuation of the pineapple theme on the head and tail piece" would make it even better!!!!!


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Maybe I missed it, but what is the target price range of this lights in regular HA III?


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

Wow, I'm in with a capital I. :goodjob: 


Cliff


----------



## PEU (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

*UPDATE 1/23/2007*

Rapid prototypes had been ordered today, they will be shipped to a fellow USA CPFer in the next few days and then they will be forwarded to me, I expect them to be here early february.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

*UPDATE 2/7/2007*

Here are some pictures of the 3D prototypes, they are still in the USA, I should receive them by the end of this month:























this one shows the ring upside down just to show how it would look, to be clear what you see at the bottom of the body+ring goes in the top and the porta reflector threads there.





Parts fit as expected. Im happy 


Pablo


----------



## Nebula (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Pablo - very nice indeed. Will the heads be offered in Ti and Al? This may have been covered but with the server acting up for me I don't want to go back through the thread. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## beefy6969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

hey PEU, 

please make super sharp strike bezels, just like the porcupine!


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

This is a Pineapple, not a Porcupine!


----------



## Hallis (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Impressive. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Shane


----------



## kenster (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Pablo, looking great!:goodjob: 


So ..... My working Titanium protos should be in the mail tomorrow right? :laughing: 

Thanks for the update! 
Ken


----------



## Gadget Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

I already received my titanium proto! :laughing:


----------



## PEU (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*



Nebula said:


> Pablo - very nice indeed. Will the heads be offered in Ti and Al? This may have been covered but with the server acting up for me I don't want to go back through the thread. Thanks. Kirk



Yes, these will be offered in TI and ALU and I will make enough brass heads for the brass bodies made.

Regarding the bezel, for the initial version these will be offered as an indented ring, like the ones that came with the hds/alephs, to keep the price down. Later I will offer stainless steel crenelated bezels as an option. 

AFAIK, this pineapple head is one of the most complex custom made designs to date, and the complexities carry a cost. I'm trying to make this cost as low as possible while maintaining the highest quality and standards.

BTW, the available bezels for the Aleph1/Aleph3 will fit the pineapple head for those of you that are anxious.

I hope you guys understand 


Pablo


----------



## kenster (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*



PEU said:


> I hope you guys understand
> 
> 
> Pablo


 
Understand, yes! Still fun to tease you until you have these ready for us to buy!


----------



## karlthev (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

We're ready!


Karl


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

Still warm 



Manzerick said:


> just to warm up...


----------



## frisco (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*

I have four bodies........ This is not gonna be cheap!!!!!!!!!!

frisco


----------



## Tritium (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Hope your planning a RED head. :laughing: 

 
Thurmond


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple head, technology preview*



frisco said:


> I have four bodies........ This is not gonna be cheap!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> frisco



I have five, and I'm down for 2 Ti's.
I don't think I'm doing Pineapple heads for all of them though.


----------



## chellyc (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Hi Pablo,

Looks like you have another winner!

Chelly


----------



## PEU (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Thanks Chelly, but to be a winner I have to cross the finish line  

I'm slowly advancing towards that goal, and let me tell you, that makes me happy.


Pablo


----------



## GHEN (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*



PEU said:


> Later I will offer stainless steel crenelated bezels as an option.
> Pablo


 
Excellent, thanks.


----------



## kenster (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*



Tritium said:


> Hope your planning a RED head. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Thurmond


 
Thurmond, no more RED for Kenster!:duck: :laughing: Sorry, private joke, I guess! 

Can`t wait for the finished product Pablo!:rock: 

Ken


----------



## nein166 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*



AndyTiedye said:


> This is a Pineapple, not a Porcupine!


 
But Pineapples can be sharp too! Those leaves are spikey and there should layers of spikes radiating out at angles :naughty: 

No really it shouldn't look like a Porky. PEU will blow it out of the water! :rock: 
This is the man that gave us A WOODEN flashlight not since burning sticks has light issued forth from wood!

I dont intend to add pressure on a complex build PEU follow your style.


----------



## PEU (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

I'm back from my mini-vacations. If I were a lithium-ion battery I would be at 4.2V 

I hope to be at full speed starting tomorrow.


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

*UPDATE 3/7/2007*

Finally I got the 3D protos here in Buenos Aires, they fit like a glove 

Its amazing how much you can do when you can touch something opossed to seeing all in CAD.

Well based on the proto I machined one test body for the head, tomorrow I will do the thread that lets the head screw and do more tests.














Also with the prototypes I received a boatload of different switcher ICs I'm waiting for some other parts but I guess I will also be doing some electronics work soon.


Pablo


----------



## Nebula (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

PEU - Thanks for the update and photos. It is always nice to see these projects as they come together. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## karlthev (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Still out here!


Karl


----------



## PEU (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

*UPDATE 3/8/2007*

I just finished threading the 27XR portareflector and body:










Tomorrow if time allows will thread the McR38 portareflector


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

*UPDATE 3/9/2007*

And as promised today I machined the McR38 portareflector, let me tell you that I LOVE this combination, it gives flow to the body:











Pablo


----------



## skalomax (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Im In also!

the 27L is by far my Favorite Reflector


----------



## reptiles (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Pablo, nice work. 

I haven't heard much about the tail switch, though. Do you have plans for a matching tail switch housing in Ti, or are these available elsewhere? 

Regards, 
Mark


----------



## PEU (Apr 19, 2007)

*UPDATE 4/19/2007*

Well, I think I accomplished something that was never implemented in a flashlight: *true contactless continuous dimming*.

Here is a short video that demonstrates it, what you see there is a 5mm led for brightness reference, and the contactless selector ring, this ring and the base that holds it are the same size as the body of the pineapple head.

The video (1.5mb divx file)

At the end of the video I remove the selector ring so you can clearly see that I made no tricks 

To be more clear, *I'm not using a potentiometer, so no wear on parts!* That's what I mean by contactless 

Hope you all like it


Pablo


----------



## London Lad (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - 3D Prototypes Ready*

Looking good Pablo!


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Pineapple Head - Detailed Renders*

I like the economical way of thinking. Machining costs are not cheap. I look forward to seeing some production heads. I like the idea of a continuously variable light source, the Surefire titan is also using some related technology.

I am really looking forward to new ways of configuring my pineapple body's. Can't wait.
Yaesumofo




PEU said:


> Bernie...  I trust you on the Seoul since I dont have one yet, but since there is still some time until the project is finished, this can be left open for now, I guess the McR27L for Cree or for Seoul are about the same size.
> 
> I try to adhere to the KISS principle, so no extra leds or battery sensors at least in the near future. And believe me, the innards aren't simple at all, at least to manufacture
> 
> ...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Good to see progress is beeing made 

Will the heads look exactly as the proto plastic heads?

Some curves/Grooves would look good on the Pineapple Head and can still be done on a lathe.



Keep up the good work,
Benny


----------



## rivethead147 (Apr 21, 2007)

i strated making parts for friends with a cnc mill (super x3 converted) and one of them recommeneded to check out this particulur thread, awesome machining work, and hats off to a brilliant design and concept.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jun 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Leadfoot2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Peu

I'm running out of popcorn


Leadfoot


----------



## PEU (Jun 27, 2007)

Leadfoot2 said:


> Peu
> 
> I'm running out of popcorn
> 
> ...





There is a reason I took no prepayments or set hard dates, this is not a simple project at all, take for example the parts list:

lens attaching ring>lens>oring>reflector>porta reflector body>oring>LED>screwable LED mount> electronic circuit> light engine> oring> head body>screwable support for LE> positive contact>selector ring>magnets>fixing screws.

All these parts are custom and are designed or in the finish design stage (fitting tests)
Then I plan to make a short usability beta test to see how all the bundle works in real life.

And on top of this is my regular work.

Be sure, these will be made 


Pablo


----------



## Nitroz (Jul 19, 2007)

I have my body, just waiting for the rest.


----------



## PEU (Nov 2, 2007)

PEU said:


> There is a reason I took no prepayments or set hard dates, this is not a simple project at all, take for example the parts list:
> 
> lens attaching ring>lens>oring>reflector>porta reflector body>oring>LED>screwable LED mount> electronic circuit> light engine> oring> head body>screwable support for LE> positive contact>selector ring>magnets>fixing screws.
> 
> All these parts are custom and are designed




Well, I need the feedback of the people still interested in this design, the electronics are being developed by a local electronics engineer as I write this and I made some numbers regarding the sale cost of the whole head that prompted me to post this update...

Due to the high parts count (see my quoted text) the machining is expensive and this put the head alone around $200 for a HA3 unit and at least twice that for TI.

Tell me if you are still in at this price, I need some minimum quantity to make them in the CNC Shop.

Please let me read your opinions. Thanks


Pablo


----------



## karlthev (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, at a price of $400 for a head in Titanium (what I would like) I will have to know quite a bit more about this---design, reliability, performance, appearance--everything I guess. A bit more information is what I am looking for at this point.


Karl


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Im still here 

But Aluminum please.

I would also like to know a little more before i put both feet in.
Reliability is my nr 1 priorities.


----------



## nein166 (Nov 3, 2007)

I've got the body and Tail (TB) so I'm commited for the Ti head
But as karlthev said more details of a finished aluminum demo would help.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm interested in Ti head.


----------



## London Lad (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in for one in Ti.


----------



## easilyled (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm interested in a Ti Head too.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 3, 2007)

I am still interested, but in aluminum. I am also interested in more details, pics, etc. KK


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 3, 2007)

All depends on what we will commit ourselves to.


----------



## ShortArc (Nov 3, 2007)

What Kiessling said...


----------



## easilyled (Nov 4, 2007)

Note that "interested" isn't full commitment. 

More details and pictures would very likely change that though.


----------



## PEU (Nov 4, 2007)

The design part is mostly done, you can see pictures in this thread, the converter will be a buck-boost current limited based on the TPS63000 switcher, its input range will be 2.5-5.5V and its efficiency will be around 90% aimed at using it with li-ions. LED will be CREE in its best bin available at build time.
I plan to use variations of this converter in other flashlight designs that are delayed waiting for this head build to finish.

More questions please! 


Pablo


----------



## rdh226 (Nov 4, 2007)

PEU said:


> Well, I need the feedback of the people still interested in this design, the electronics are being developed by a local electronics engineer as I write this and I made some numbers regarding the sale cost of the whole head that prompted me to post this update...


Heh! I'm still in for the brass one you "owe" me...gotta match my brass pineapple body!

I'm of course hoping that will cost less than one made from gold bar stock.



> The design part is mostly done, you can see pictures in this thread, the converter will be a buck-boost current limited based on the TPS63000 switcher, its input range will be 2.5-5.5V and its efficiency will be around 90% aimed at using it with li-ions. LED will be CREE in its best bin available at build time.
> I plan to use variations of this converter in other flashlight designs that are delayed waiting for this head build to finish.
> 
> More questions please!


5.5V

??!!**!*!

Are you saying it will NOT work with 2xCR123A standard 3V batteries?

I would consider this a severe negative!

IMO, natch; and maybe it simply doesn't matter for what will essentially be a "collectible"
(Shelf Princess) showpiece.

But, still . . .

Well, hey, as long as I'm fantasizing, how about TiN/TiCN coatings? Love my TiN Draco, and
I'm amazed how well it has coasted through months of in-pocket contests with keys/change
and whatnot, with barely a blemish, let alone actual scratch.

-RDH


----------



## dmdrewitt (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Pablo

I also think that will all the pineapple 2 cell tubes already sold, the converter should be like a downboy converter with inputs up to 16v (or at least to give the option to use 2 x 123A's or 2 x RCR123's)

David


----------



## frisco (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd be in for 1 or 2 in Aluminum.

frisco


----------



## PEU (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is the deal, AFAIK there is no converter from a reliable provider(*) in the market that allows me to use a wide input range, say from 3 to 9v while keeping the efficiencies in the nice range.

So I have to make a compromise, either I use the proposed TPS63000 that has a limited input range, allowing a single li-ion or lithium primary as a power source, or I go with a stepdown converter that allows 2x3v and 2x3.6v but no single lithium primary or rechargeable.

Let me tell you guys that this very problem is holding this project for months (besides well... my daytime work  )

The other choice, is to redefine the pineapple head into a simpler head without all the bells and whistles this thread is all about and call it a day 

Im all eyes


Pablo

(*) There is the Linear LT3477 that does all this stuff and then some more, but Linear manufacturing schedules makes the sourcing of materials a lottery, meaning you may have to wait months for the parts to become available.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 6, 2007)

With 2xCR123 excluded this is unfortunately a no-go for me


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Seems a bit weird that you are chosing such a driver when your Pineapple tubes are for 2xCR123.

Id say heck with efficiancy and ++ versatility.


Benny


----------



## Nebula (Nov 6, 2007)

Pablo - If allowed a "vote," my preferrence is for a single Li-ion (as opposed to 2x123 primaries), but will defer to the "collective" on the matter. Either way, I do hope that you build the heads. 

Kirk


----------



## easilyled (Nov 7, 2007)

I prefer rechargeables so if the existing converter is
90% efficient with a 17670 lion, that wouldn't be a problem for me.

If you change this converter to be for 2 cells, I'd need it to be
efficient for 2 rechargeables.

Just speaking from a safety point of view, a single 17670 seems
to be safer than 2 cells (far less a/c's of explosions to my knowledge)


----------



## easilyled (Nov 7, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Seems a bit weird that you are chosing such a driver when your Pineapple tubes are for 2xCR123.
> 
> Id say heck with efficiancy and ++ versatility.
> 
> ...



But surely it can work equally well with a 17670 lion?


----------



## dmdrewitt (Nov 7, 2007)

Its a hard call.... 

With my Mr Bulk Ti Dragon, it is a 2 cell tube, but can only run on 1 rechargable 18650 cell.

This is not a problem in itself, but I always have to think ahead regarding having charged 18650 cells, and a charger (if necessary), wheras if the light takes rechargable *or* 2 primary cells, then this is never this issue.

One "emeregency" solution would be to carry a dummy 123A cell :thinking:


----------



## PEU (Nov 7, 2007)

dmdrewitt said:


> Its a hard call....
> 
> With my Mr Bulk Ti Dragon, it is a 2 cell tube, but can only run on 1 rechargable 18650 cell.
> 
> ...



Yep its a hard call, I tried to found a solution for the input source for months but I end every time with the same dilemma one li-ion *EXCLUSIVE OR* or 2 li-ion

And I know a fair amount of people like one solution and not the other. That leaves me with just a solution: make 2 converters to suit all the peoples needs, but making this increases the project cost... 
You see the position I had put myself in? a lot of dilemmas with no easy solutions...

Sorry for venting... 

Pablo


----------



## Navistar (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd prefer a simple 2 stage with a head that is sized to look good with the body.It looks best with a longer larger head, with a Mc27 reflector.That being said I will probably buy whatever you offer, as my natural AL pineapple is sitting on a shelf unused. I'm looking forward to completing it.


----------



## Nell (Nov 19, 2007)

I too have a unused body waiting for it's head. I think the simple version is more economically sound. I love the multi everything head, but cost may drive more than a few away. Batteries, that's a tough one. I have been using so many 18650 in my lights simply because of the run time. I still don't like the idea of RCR123 back to back even when they are protected. That's just my fears.

My 2 cents. Simplier head running on a 18650.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 21, 2007)

easilyled said:


> But surely it can work equally well with a 17670 lion?



I'm in for a Ti and at least one Al. More if they come in colors like the Pineapple bodies.

I am a fan of 17670s.


----------



## nein166 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm finding that for lights that spend a lot of time sitting in a case or shelf its not helpful to use rechargeables because when you want to show off your nice $$$ light it glows dimly and cuts out because of self discharge from all that time in on a shelf. My Gatlight sits with a primary and the Ti Pineapple Body holds 2 primaries. I'd like to keep it this way, my vote goes towards 2 cell variant. I'm still in for a Ti head either way.


----------



## JasonC (Mar 6, 2008)

I take it that these heads have died a death now then? if so has anyone found an alternative head to match the pineapple body as close as possible? My L4 still looks a little odd with it's nice Ti body and dark green head and tail!


----------



## easilyled (Mar 6, 2008)

JasonC said:


> I take it that these heads have died a death now then? if so has anyone found an alternative head to match the pineapple body as close as possible? My L4 still looks a little odd with it's nice Ti body and dark green head and tail!




The Aleph-3 Head is a great match for the pineapple body.

You could try and put an ad. in. B/S/T for one. Some Ti clones have
been produced but the black ones also go well with the Ti body in my
opinion.


If you can't find an Aleph-3 head, the Aleph-1 also blends well.


----------



## katsyonak (Mar 6, 2008)

JasonC said:


> I take it that these heads have died a death now then?...


I sure hope this project is not dead yet.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Mar 8, 2008)

easilyled said:


> If you can't find an Aleph-3 head, the Aleph-1 also blends well.



That's what I'm doing, but I'd still love to get a Pineapple head.

If they were available in the variety of colors and materials the bodies were, I'd be up for quite a few of them.:huh:


----------



## JasonC (Mar 9, 2008)

easilyled said:


> The Aleph-3 Head is a great match for the pineapple body.
> 
> You could try and put an ad. in. B/S/T for one. Some Ti clones have
> been produced but the black ones also go well with the Ti body in my
> ...



Ok many thanks, I will have a look around for one or put an ad in as you suggested. I will still live in hope that the pinapple heads appear one day though!

Jason


----------



## X_Marine (Mar 16, 2008)

Personally I like the 17670's or 18650's for the long run time. But how ever it all works out I'm sure it will be great. 

On with the heads.. :tinfoil:

Great work, Pablo
X/BillyD..


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 20, 2008)

Bump 

Bring on the Pineapple heads!


----------



## AilSnail (Nov 13, 2008)

is it using a hall effect sensor? if so, which one?


----------

